# CANCELED Thompson bicycle show NOVEMBER 17 (formerly Dudley Bike Show)



## tanksalot (Nov 1, 2019)

THE NOVEMBER 17th BIKE SHOW IS CANCELLED DUE TO SCHEDULING CONFLICTS WITH LOCATION. Call 1-800-336-B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions. The 38th Show (formerly Dudley Bike Show)


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 1, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2019)

Great news!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 2, 2019)

catfish said:


> Great news!!!



SORRY ITS CANCELED


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 2, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Sweet!



SORRY ITS CANCELED


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry to hear that ☹️


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 5, 2019)

Please keep us posted as to when it will be re scheduled   thank you


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 5, 2019)

How far north are you guys willin to come up. I’ve been thinking of having a space up here in North Conway, Nh


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 5, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> How far north are you guys willin to come up. I’ve been thinking of having a space up here in North Conway, Nh




I'm game.


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> How far north are you guys willin to come up. I’ve been thinking of having a space up here in North Conway, Nh




I'd go.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 5, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> How far north are you guys willin to come up. I’ve been thinking of having a space up here in North Conway, Nh



Hellz to the yes.


----------



## Barto (Nov 5, 2019)

Bit far but I would go!

Bart


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> How far north are you guys willin to come up. I’ve been thinking of having a space up here in North Conway, Nh



I'm in not too far of a drive for me.
Hammerhead


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Do you guys think it’s too late in the season to to have bike swap? The space I can get has indoor and outdoor.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> Do you guys think it’s too late in the season to to have bike swap? The space I can get has indoor and outdoor.





No! I've been to bike swaps in Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and  March.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 7, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> Do you guys think it’s too late in the season to to have bike swap? The space I can get has indoor and outdoor.



It's never to late for a Bike swap meet. You got indoors space , the time is always right. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 7, 2019)

The old Monson Ma. show was the middle of winter and the atendance was high due to cabin fever guys just wanted to get out -Half the time their was snow on the ground did not mater  John


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2019)

Right on fellow cabers! I’ve contacted the local community center and am waiting on dates that I can choose.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> The old Monson Ma. show was the middle of winter and the atendance was high due to cabin fever guys just wanted to get out -Half the time their was snow on the ground did not mater  John




That was always a great show! I even set up out side in the snow a few times.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ok I have good news and bad news. 

I’m able to utilize the space at the community center in either March or April of next year. Can’t do anything this year...[emoji30] the center is pretty much booked. 

I’m definitely gonna shoot for spring and also do another one in October.


----------

